# Big Top's Grand Opening in Orlando, FL



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

This evening, I attended the grand opening of Big Top (Big Top by AKT | Winter Park, FL custom t-shirts, embroidery, web sites, graphic design and marketing services) in Orlando, Florida. A local garment decorator that has a strong background in screen printing, but has started a retail store front to handle short runs with a dtg printer. I did not take any pictures (mainly because they had several photographers taking their own pictures), but I can tell you that it was very well done - red carpet, ceremonial ribbon cutting,... I would have to estimate that there was well over 100 people that attended this grand opening.

I spoke with one of the main guys behind this company and I can say they truly get what dtg printing is about. If you look at their home page, you will see exactly how the front of their shop is laid out. Nicely done in my opinion.

I wishes this company the best.

Mark


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Mark,
Looks cool. What DTGs are they using?


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Beautiful Retail store, nice website, looks like a company I would happily use. If their customer service is as professional as what I can see, they should be very successful. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

zoom_monster said:


> Thanks Mark,
> Looks cool. What DTGs are they using?


Ian,

Not sure if the owner wants me to discuss what equipment is behind the red wall or not. I will ask him and see if it is okay to say.

Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The grand opening last night was right next to a mexican restuarant that I really like which started me craving for it. So today, I decided to take my wife to the mexican restuarant for a late lunch today. Check out the picture to see the line out in front this dtg print shop. After asking some people, I found out that a singer named Tyler Mitchell was signing autographs in the store. (That could explain why the average person in line was female and under the age of 18).

They were selling a 3/4 sleeve white t-shirt (sleeves where blue) with the front that says "I'm a Lava Head" and the back had the name of the person / girl and '10 for this year. The shirts were selling for $25.00 a piece and almost every person walking out of the store had at least one of them. I imagine the front of the garment was printed in advanced and the back of the shirt was probably printed on demand.

I have to say that this is a great way to let a key segment of buyers know about your business and make some good money.

Mark


----------

